

ProgressJS – A themable HTML5 progress-bar library - afshinmeh
https://github.com/usablica/progress.js/

======
Timmy_C
I remember an article last year talking about how this kind of progress bar is
a distraction to the user and ultimately it's a UI anti-pattern.

[https://medium.com/because-we-love-
software/126cfe0fa698](https://medium.com/because-we-love-
software/126cfe0fa698)

I don't know if I agree with all of his points but he does make me think twice
before I copy a trendy design.

------
Timmy_C
For those interested in an Angular version there is
[http://victorbjelkholm.github.io/ngProgress/](http://victorbjelkholm.github.io/ngProgress/)

...but it looks like it's only for a top of the page progress bar.

------
codez
I posted a big comment and then didn't see the extra content!

I think your demo page should make it more obvious that you should scroll down
instead of the icon that implies peeling up the corner.

~~~
afshinmeh
Yeah, sure. I will apply a patch soon. Thanks for suggestion.

~~~
codez
Personally, I would opt for not modifying the DOM heavily and push more of the
work into CSS making use of different DOM structure and data attributes
instead of just classes. Also CSS pseudo element will save you a lot of DOM
footprint in some cases and the combination will result in quicker
performance.

Also the use way in which you build a progress bar, what exactly is happening
there?

------
jeffmk
Looks great.

What browsers does this officially support? I don't see it explicitly
referenced anywhere (other than some IE references in the source).

------
Xymak1y
I can't seem to find a demo anywhere?

~~~
gregcrv
[http://usablica.github.io/progress.js/](http://usablica.github.io/progress.js/)

------
odises
Great Job! undoubtedly useful.

------
hoseiin
What a cool library! keep it up man!

~~~
afshinmeh
Thanks!

------
masoudfatemi
Great project dear Afshin :)

~~~
afshinmeh
Thanks Masoud!

------
behnam
another nice project from afshin

~~~
afshinmeh
Thanks Behnam jan :)

